# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  رفع مشکل کامپوننت IEFrame.dll

## sina_saravi1

سلام

من خودمم تا نیم ساعت پیش نمیتونستم از این کامپوننت( وب بروزر ) تو پروژه هام استفاده کنم

حالا فهمیدم مشکل کار از کجاست میخوام تا شما هم این مشکل رو نداشته باشین

برای حل این مشکل باید مراحل زیر را طی کنید


run - regedit - HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{EAB22AC0-30C1-11CF-A7EB-0000C05BAE0B}\1.1\0\win32 
تو این KEY یه استرینگ دیفالت وجود داره که مقدارش C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieframe.dll\1 رو باید به C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieframe.dll تغییر بدین 
با تشکر

----------


## sina_saravi1

از بقیه دوستان هم خواهش دارم تا پس از کشف راه حل برای مشکلات یه تاپیک به این صورت بزنن :قلب:

----------


## alih110

دوست عزیز من اینرو قبلا داشتم .

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

من هم همین مشکل رو داشتم و به لطف این ترفند مشکلم حل شد
اما سوال این جاست این مشکل چرا پیش میاد؟
وجه مشترک بین سیستم هایی که این مشکل رو دارن چیه؟
از کسانی که این مشکل رو داشتن یا دارن یه سوال میکنم :
آیا VisualStudio.Net رو بر روی سیستمتون نصب کردین؟
فکر میکنم مشکل از اینجا باشه

----------


## butterfly8528

> من هم همین مشکل رو داشتم و به لطف این ترفند مشکلم حل شد
> اما سوال این جاست این مشکل چرا پیش میاد؟
> وجه مشترک بین سیستم هایی که این مشکل رو دارن چیه؟
> از کسانی که این مشکل رو داشتن یا دارن یه سوال میکنم :
> آیا VisualStudio.Net رو بر روی سیستمتون نصب کردین؟
> فکر میکنم مشکل از اینجا باشه


سلام .

این مشکل ربطی به .Net نداره و وقتی رخ میده که اینترنت اکسپلوره 7 و یا بالاتر ( البته بالاتر رو تست نکردم ) رو نصب کنیم .

برای رفع مشکل از فایل ضمیمه استفاده کنید .

موفق باشید .

----------


## iran2008

این مشکل رو من قبلا هم حل کرده بودم

یه سرچی میزدید پیداش میکردید : راه حل برای فایل ieframe.dll

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

> این مشکل رو من قبلا هم حل کرده بودم
> 
> یه سرچی میزدید پیداش میکردید : راه حل برای فایل ieframe.dll


واسه حل شدنش که اینجا مشکلم حل شد.
سوال این بود که دلیلش چیه؟
شما در این برنامه همین تغییر در رجیستری رو انجام میدید؟

----------


## iran2008

بله من هم اون زمانی که برنامه رو ساختم از همین خط رجیستری ها استفاده کرده بودم :

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{EAB22AC0-30C1-11CF-A7EB-0000C05BAE0B}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{EAB22AC0-30C1-11CF-A7EB-0000C05BAE0B}\1.1]
@="Microsoft Internet Controls"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{EAB22AC0-30C1-11CF-A7EB-0000C05BAE0B}\1.1\0]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{EAB22AC0-30C1-11CF-A7EB-0000C05BAE0B}\1.1\0\win32]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ieframe.dll"


دلیلش رو الان دقیقا یادم نیست.
ولی فکر کنم ویژوال بیسیک اون زمان با اینترنت اکسپلورر نسخه 6 به پایین تنظیم شده بوده و بعدا که مثلا ما نسخه 7 یا بالاتر از اینترنت اکسپلورر رو نصب میکنیم ، فایل IEframe.dll هم عوض میشه و همین باعث ناشناخته موندنش میشه .

البته بازم میگم دلیل قطعی الان یادم نیست.

----------


## sinavb

من این فایل ieframe.dll توی ویژوال بیسکم نیست چه کار کنم ؟؟؟

----------


## YasserDivaR

دانلود از سرور مديا فاير

----------

